# First Pointer--new Pup



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's my little fireball. 6R's Upland Kennel's Moesgaard's "Elsie". Pure bred Moesgaard line bred German Shorthair. Both parents are exceptional hunters with many many field trial championships between them. We have high hopes for this very intelligent puppy. Next year at this time we plan on putting a real dent in the local Pheasant and Ruff Grouse populations.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Cute pup.....but the sweater has to go.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Coach529 said:


> Cute pup.....but the sweater has to go.


 :lol:

As I read the post I coulden't stop staring at that thing! There is a cute puppy under there? :lol:

Looks like a really good dog! Time will go quick!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Yea, I know the sweater has to go. She's spent he first 9 1/2 weeks of life in a 70 degree kennel and has no idea what cold is. We keep it 68F in our house, and its 17 outside right now. Letting her out to empty herself is a very long and shivering process. Don't worry, we'll have her acclimated soon enough, but right now we're trying to keep her as comfortable as possible untill she get's used to her new home.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds spoiled! :lol:

I have always wondered how those GSP's get by in the cold!


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet dog. I have ahd shorthairs all my life and they just keep getting better. I would say as a rule, experience and putting the dog on birds is the most important thing even moreso than its parents. try training it with a lab when it is young you will be amazed how it will pick up on the retreiving and swimming. Seems to do wonders for me. Good luck!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Sounds spoiled! :lol:
> 
> !


haha gotta spoil em though. They are only with us for a short time. Cute pup!!


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Some are with us for a very short time, about 2 years. :eyeroll:


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope for her sake she's one heck of a hunter.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Daren99 said:


> Some are with us for a very short time, about 2 years. :eyeroll:


 x2


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds spoiled! :lol:
> ...


The Best part about hunting dogs! Even if they don't work out as hunting dogs... they still love you! :beer: I had a hunting dog that got hit by a car when she was less then a year old. She died this last year after living 13 more years. Without even seeing a day in the field after the accident! About the best family dog I have ever seen!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lotsa pressure on that dog!!! :eyeroll:


----------

